# Fuente de alimentación para filamentos de válvulas termoiónicas



## jordibadia (Dic 26, 2009)

Quiero hacer una fuente de alimentación para un phono de válvulas termoiónicas “lámparas”.
Cada canal lleva dos válvulas cuyos filamentos necesitan 6,3 voltios y un total de 660 mA.
(Las válvulas son un ECC83 Telefunken y una Western Electric 420, ambas de caldeo indirecto).
Para ello he comprado unos reguladores fijos NJM7806FA de 6V y 1,5A, unos electrolíticos de aluminio 10.000 uF y 35V, diodos schottky de 5A y 40V y condensadores de polyester de 0,1 uF y 0,33 uF todos ellos de 50V. El transformador proporciona una tensión de 9V y 4A.

Aunque con el regulador de 1A hubiera sido suficiente me pareció mejor uno de 1,5A y además fijo para simplificar el circuito, los 0,3 voltios de diferencia entre el nominal de la válvula, 6,3V, y el teórico del regulador ,6V, no causa ningún problema.

Con todo este material montare el circuito propuesto en todos los datasheet que he consultado de reguladores fijos de la serie 78XX.






 Previo a la regulación añadiré los diodos rectificadores y el condensador de 10.000 uF. Bueno, creo que esto funcionaria, pero mis dudas son: *A) *He revisado infinidad de fuentes de alimentación con reguladores de 3 terminales tanto fijos como regulables y he constatado que los condensadores que en este esquema son de 0,33 y 0,1 hay valores para todos los gustos.Para el propósito que persigo, estos son valores correctos o deben ser otros? *B)* También he observado que algunos son electrolíticos, otros de cerámica otros MKT, otros MKP, otros de Tántalo, cuales son los correctos?*C)* Siguiendo con las observaciones hay esquemas que colocan a la salida del regulador y después del condensador de 0,1 uF otro electrolítico de 10.000 uF. Es necesario?*D)* Y con diodos de protección, con resistencias y …….. En fin, estos detalles de diseño son irrelevantes o son importantes. Para el propósito que me propongo hay un modelo correcto…. 
Bueno gracias. Jordi.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 26, 2009)

Hola.

Los condensadores de 0.33uF y 0.1uF dan estabilidad y respuesta transitoria.

Todas las empresas que fabrican el  78XX en su hoja de datos recomiendan su uso.

Si necesitas 1.5A puedes usar el LM317, para 6.0V usa R1=180 ohm, R2=680 ohm.
Para más información mira la hoja de datos.

Feliz Año.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 26, 2009)

jordibadia dijo:


> ...En fin, estos detalles de diseño son irrelevantes o son importantes.


Son mas que irrelevantes: Son inutiles.

Los filamentos no necesitan ningun tipo de filtrado. Cuanto pensas que puede variarle la temperatura durante un semiciclo (0.01s) ? 

Lo acostumbrado es que el transformador tenga un bobinado extra de 6.3 V que va directo a los filamentos sin rectificar ni nada.  En tu caso, usa un trafo de 6V 1A .


Las exquisiteces que suelen agregarse a los filamentos apuntan a suavizar la corriente inicial (debido a que la R del filamento frio es mucho menor) y asi alargarle la vida.


----------



## AZ81 (Dic 27, 2009)

Estoy con Eduardo, las válvulas te van a funcionar igual le rectifiques la corriente, que no se la rectifiques, así han funcionado toda la vida y los ingenieros que desarrollaron los circuitos antiguamente no se lo ponían y funcionaban. Esto son exquisiteces, de las que se inventan ahora, para vender los equipos por más dinero.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2009)

En alguno que otro equipo de muy alta gama valvular se a empleado la CC para la calefacción de filamentos, yo nunca note diferencia con la calefacción por CA.
Si es habitual y da buen resultado colocar un potenciómetro de 1 a 2,2 KOhms con punto medio a GND que ajusta "Cuanto" de la tensión de los 6 VCA se mandan a GND, con lo que se logra "Balancear" el posible zumbido hasta cancelarlo.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 27, 2009)

El problema que podría presentar una válvula con filamento alimentado con AC es zumbido, debido a las variaciones de temperatura entre ciclo y ciclo, pero en la práctica estas son mínimas (imperceptibles).


----------



## fdpa (Ene 3, 2010)

Hola Jordi soy fernando, como te va la vida?
A ver como te han dicho, los condensadores de poliester son para eliminar transitorios, y los electroliticos para filtrar la señal.
Mira el zumbido ( para una señal seniodal, ojo!!! ) lopuedes calcular asi:

Rectificación media Onda Vzumbido= 4,5* I(ma)/C (uF)

Rectificador onda completa Vzumbido= 1,7* I(ma)/C (uF)

luego tienes que hacer el calculo para que la tension que cae en el rectificador sea mayor que el zumbido y punto pelota., para el condensado de salida, como el consumo del filamento será constante, con un condensador de 10uF, te sobra, pero si lo pones más grande el circuito no se va a quejar, y para 6 voltios el coste el minimo.
Los condensadores de tantalo meten mucho ruido y su tolerancia es muy alta,para audio ni los consideraria.
Yo me estoy hacendo un ampli sin trafo se salida, y con fuente conmutada, aunque esto último me está secando las meninges
pos bueno que tengas una buena entrada de año.
Fernando


----------



## jordibadia (Ene 5, 2010)

Bueno Fernando, pues el año nuevo que te diré, como siempre.

Voy a intentar explicar mis razones para iniciar la discusión de este tema.

El primer amplificador de válvulas que construí utilice la salida de 6.3V AC de un transformador Hammond, esta salida alimentaba una ECC82 y un par de EL84 en total 1,820A, el transformador proporcionaba 6.3V y 5A.Como indicaba el esquema monte una rectificación con un puente y 4 condensadores en paralelo de 4700uF, resultado a los filamentos llegaban unos 5V. Eliminé la rectificación y a los filamentos llegaban casi 6 voltios, con ello conseguí más potencia (es decir aumento de sonido en el altavoz) pero también aumento el ruido.

También he probado de alimentar un par de válvulas 2A3 con la salida de un transformador de 2,5V y 2,5A y al filamento llegaban 1,5V. Como esta válvula es de caldeo directo coloque un potenciómetro para equilibrar el voltaje AC en el filamento. El resultado fue poca potencia y mucho ruido.

Tengo mas pruebas para explicar. También tengo que decir que compañero foreros han constatado que con la salida de 6,3V y un potenciómetro les va de maravilla. A mí no me ha ido de maravilla.

Como decía el Sr. Maymo *“Al éxito por la práctica”*, pues eso como no se electrónica llego al éxito por muchas practicas, je, je, je.Actualmente todos los filamentos tanto si el caldeo es directo o indirecto están alimentados con CC estabilizada. Por ejemplo si para un par de válvulas necesito 6,3V y 1A, encargo un transformador de 9V 3A, con esto puedo rectificar, estabilizar y llega al filamento los 6,3V limpios de polvo y paja y sin ruido alguno.El filamento de una 300B que necesita 5V y 1,2A se alimenta de un trasformador que proporciona 7V y 3A.

He intentado hacer los cálculos para dimensionar adecuadamente los transformadores de alimentación de los filamentos pero he tirado la toalla, no me salen y en la práctica he comprobado que es necesario tanto unos 3V de mas como doblar o triplicar los A. Y digo tanto porque encargue unos transformadores en los cuales el voltaje estaba dimensionado pero los amperios no y están en una estantería porque no ha habido manera de sacar lo 6,3 voltios necesarios.Llegado este punto me gustaría tener una idea mas clara de cómo debe ser la rectificación y estabilización de la CA para los filamentos, porque todos los diseños de estos mecanismos electrónicos que he localizado son para alimentar amplificadores tanto previos como de potencia y me parece que para filamentos no se requieren que cumplan con los mismos requisitos.

En otra entrada concretaré mis dudas sobre el filtrado y rectificación de filamentos de válvulas termoiónicas.
Buen año a todos y a trastear mucho. Saludos. Jordi.


----------



## fdpa (Ene 12, 2010)

Hola Jordi,
 A ver, cuando trabajas con bajos voltajes y  mucha corriente, hay que tener en cuenta varias cosas:
1º en los diodos rectificadores te caen 0,6V.
2º En trafo a plana carga tienen una caida de tensión, tanto por la resitencias de los filamentos, como por saturación del nucleo. Cuando tú calculas un trafo para una corriente y una tensión, no lo puedes calcular para que trabaje al 100%, porque no te dar lo que quieres, sobredimensionalo, un 30% por ejemplo y si es mas pues mas desahogado ira el trafo.
por último
3º cuando filtras una onda rectificada, en todos los libros te dicen que lo multipliques por la raiz cuadrada de 2, para la practica me dice, que ese valor es algo menor.
Si quieres estabilizar usa opciones con menor caida de tensión que los 3 voltios de los reguladores de 3 patas, porque por ahi se te van unos cuantos watios.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 12, 2010)

Trafo de 6.3 volt directo. El filamente requiere calentar nada mas, para que emita electrones el catodo.


----------



## Alberto1 (Dic 12, 2010)

Cuando la alimentacion de filamentos con AC produce zumbido en las grillas y placas de las etapas de alta amplificacion en preamplificadores y etapas previas a la de salida en amplificadores de potensia no queda otra que alimentarlos con CC como explica "fdpa", mas un capacitor de filtro de 10000 mF.


----------



## AZ81 (Dic 12, 2010)

Eso es porque no pones las masas bien de tu previo, ya que si no, no te pasaría eso. Lo más que se hace es poner un bobinado doble en filamentos y con un potenciómetro regular bien las fases. Las valvulas de caldeo indirecto se han hecho para corriente alterna, no para continua, para eso suplieron a las de caldeo directo.


----------



## Alberto1 (Dic 12, 2010)

Es correcto lo que comentas pero no siempre funciona, he armado varios pre y varios amp, en la mayoria de ellos funciono bien el potenciometro pero en otros fue necesario alimentar con CC.


----------

